# Basic phrases



## Wapochen

Saludos amigos,

Esoty interesado en aprender japonés, he empezado con el hiragana, pero tengo 2 problemas, no puedo configurar mi teclado para utilizarlos y no se traducciones de palabras.

Alguien me puede ayudar con lo básico como: buenos días, tardes y noches, saludos, gusto en concerlo(a).

Cordialmente,


----------



## kikou

Hola, Wapochen  

_buenos días  おはようございます（ohayougozaimasu) _

_buenas tardes  こんにちは（konnichiwa)_

_buenas noches  こんばんは（konbanwa)_
☆Cuando nos acostamos, no decimos “こんばんは(konbanwa)” sino “おやすみなさい(oyasuminasai)” 

_saludos  bueeeeeno, es la palabra como “よろしく(yoroshiku)”, creo._ 
(Es difícil de traducir en japopnés para nosotros....)

_gusto en conocerlo(a).  おあいできて、うれしいです。（oaidekite,ureshiidesu)_

Acerca de tu teclado, primero haz clic “inicio” y escoge “panel de control”, y luego elige “opción de fecha, hora, zona, *lengua(idioma)* ” 

Y haz clic “poner lengua de más”, escoge *“lengua”* entre　“opción de zona”, “lengua” y “creación de detalle”.

Por último haz clic “adición” y luego escoge “japonés”.

Quizá con esto, puedes escribir en hiraganas con tu teclado. 
Perdóname por mi mala explicación.... 

Finalmente te presento 2 diccionarios en línea. Sin embargo, todavía no puedo poner las direcciónes así que busca con estas frases en Internet.

①diccionarios en línea AULEX
②traducción Automática ： WorldLingo

Buena suerte


----------



## Wapochen

Saludos Kikou,

Muchas gracias por la ayuda prestada, espero que puedas ayudarme en las veces siguientes 

No encontré el idioma instalado en el computador, voy a solucionar eso.

Gracias,


----------



## SpiceMan

Wapochen: 
Si usás Windows XP, necesitás poner el CD del Windows y  dentro de Panel de Control -> Configuración regional y de idioma, elegís la solapa "Idiomas" y tildás la opción "Instalar archivos para idiomas del Asia oriental" (acá es cuando pide el CD). Una vez instalado eso podés agregar el japonés como con cualquier otro idioma.





			
				kikou said:
			
		

> _saludos  bueeeeeno, es la palabra como “よろしく(yoroshiku)”, creo._
> (Es difícil de traducir en japopnés para nosotros....)


yoroshiku es intraducible .
Literalmente es "bienmente", pero se usa para varias cosas en japonés. Por ahora aprendételo como simple saludo al presentarte, como "mucho gusto en conocerlo" al decir_ yoroshiku onegai shimasu_. Pero que no te sorprenda escucharlo/leerlo en otro contexto.

Ya que kukou lo nombró, yoroshiku es "saludos" como cuando decís "mandale saludos a Juan" (Juan ni yoroshiku ). Saludos como concepto general es aisatsu.

Para kukou:


			
				kukou said:
			
		

> _gusto en conocerlo(a).  おあいできて、うれしいです。（oaidekite,ureshiidesu)_


¿Alguien dice eso? 
Nunca lo escuché. Yo pensaría en un fan conociendo a su cantante favorito si escucho eso . ¿Es una forma formal? (nunca estuve en una situación de uso de sonkeigo, exceptuando irasshai(mase), meshiagari, y esas cosas de ser cliente en algún lugar)


----------



## Mutichou

kikou said:
			
		

> _gusto en conocerlo(a).  おあいできて、うれしいです。（oaidekite,ureshiidesu)_


Yo utiliziaría 始めまして (はじめまして) : hajimemashite.


----------



## SpiceMan

Mutichou said:
			
		

> Yo utiliziaría 始*初*めまして** (はじめまして) : hajimemashite.


Sí, es el "mucho gusto" estándar. Pero como kukou es japonés...


----------



## kikou

Hola SpiceMan,

Soy yo la que quiere preguntar sobre “gusto en conocerlo(a).”　 

Entones, ¿cómo se dice “お会いできて嬉しいです”　en español?  

pues estudié así.

_Encantado/a. (mucho gusto.)  初めまして。_

_Encantado/a de conocerte.(Mucho gusto en conocerte.)  お会いできて嬉しいです。_

Nosotros sí decimos 「初めまして。どうぞよろしく（御願いします）。」
Sin embargo utilizamos a veces “お会いできて嬉しいです。”　también.

En el caso que me dijiste, claro que lo diríamos.
Y además si yo te viera, te diría “お会いできて嬉しいです” con seguridad.

En el caso de que tengamos alguna información sobre esa pernona, le diríamos “お会いできて嬉しいです”, creo....por lo menos yo 

Por cierto, “お会いできて嬉しいです”　es “丁寧語（ていねいご） ～forma cortés(?)～” no es “尊敬語（そんけいご）”, pero es muy complicado para nosotros también....


----------



## Wapochen

Gracias Spiceman, Mutichou, Kikou
La verdad me he quedado  , primero empezaré por configurar el teclado, luego iontentaré escribir algo!!!!.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda y cualquier sugerencia bienbenida. Solo que por favor, cuando escriban en japonés ayúdenme con la traducción (y cómo se escribe) para enriquecer mi vocabulario. 

Gracias,


----------



## SpiceMan

(en azul en romaji para Wapochen)


			
				kikou said:
			
		

> Hola SpiceMan,
> 
> Soy yo la que quiere preguntar sobre “gusto en conocerlo(a).”
> 
> Entones, ¿cómo se dice “お会いできて嬉しいです” 　en español?
> 
> pues estudié así.
> 
> _Encantado/a. (mucho gusto.)  初めまして。(hajimemashite)_
> 
> _Encantado/a de conocerte.(Mucho gusto en conocerte.)  お会いできて嬉しいです。_(oai dekite ureshii desu)
> 
> Nosotros sí decimos 「初めまして。どうぞよろしく（御願いします）。」(hajimemashite. douzo yoroshiku (onegai shimasu))
> Sin embargo utilizamos a veces “お会いできて嬉しいです。”　también.
> 
> En el caso que me dijiste, claro que lo diríamos.
> Y además si yo te viera, te diría “お会いできて嬉しいです” con seguridad.
> 
> En el caso de que tengamos alguna información sobre esa pernona, le diríamos “お会いできて嬉しいです”, creo....por lo menos yo
> 
> Por cierto, “お会いできて嬉しいです”　es “丁寧語（ていねいご）(teineigo - japonés neutral/formal, literalmente "respetuoso" sin usar informalismo y verbos conjugados en masu,masen. decir todo con desu) ～forma cortés(?)～” no es “尊敬語（そんけいご）”(sonkeigo - japonés honorífico), pero es muy complicado para nosotros también....


 En Argentina (no sé en otros países) decir "encantado" es más formal que decir "mucho gusto", por lo que yo diría "encantado/a en conocerlo/a" y no conocerte (tuteo).

お会いできて嬉しいです no lo escuché nunca, así que no puedo decirte bien. A mí me suena más formal, pero por eso pregunté antes. ¿Es más formal? 
¿A qué te referis con "tener información sobre la persona"? Por ejemplo... ¿Que un amigo tuyo hable siempre sobre Xさん y al conocerlo en vez de decir 初めまして, decir お会いできて嬉しいです? 
En ese caso, sería expresando eso directamente "un gusto conocerte, siempre escucho hablar de vos/me hablan siempre de vos" o "Encantado de conocerlo, me han hablado mucho de usted".


Con respecto a sonkeigo, sí, me confundí yo por el "御" (o / go - prefijo que hace más elegantes a los sustantivos comunes ) antes de 会い (ai - encuentro). Soy hombre y no digo nunca nada con 御 jajaj excepto que use sonkeigo o palabras que ya son así como お手洗い (otearai - lavabo/baño), etc. 
Como soy extranjero y nadie espera de mí que use sonkeigo, tampoco me esfuerzo en hacerlo. Además como no hablo formal ni en castellano, ¿Por qué voy a hablar en honorífico en japonés entonces? 

Es más ni teineigo uso, como soy extranjero no se enojan (me aprovecho de la inocencia de los japoneses). 丁寧語は言葉がメチャ長くなるし、苦手だし、めんどくさいし。なしのほうがマシだ(teineigo wa kotoba ga mecha nagakunarushi, nigate dashi, mendoukusaishi. nashi no hou ga mashi da - En el japonés formal las palabras se hacen muy largas, no me gusta y es molesto. prefiero (hablar) sin teineigo)

Aunque tampoco complicado, es decir lo mismo y agregar un desu al final y listo, muchas veces.


----------



## Wapochen

Gracias Kikou, visité los sitios que mencionaste y me han ayudado.

Hey SpiceMan, millón gracias por las azules!.

Si me ayudan con tips para ir avanzando en mi autoaprendizaje les quedo agradecidos. Por cierto cómo aprendiste japonés Spiceman?.

Saludos,


----------



## SpiceMan

Estudié un año con una profesora particular, y después me dediqué a intentar hablar en japonés prácticamente todos los días (por chat, voice chat, msn, etc). Leer mucho sobre la gramática del japonés, escuchar música japonesa, ver películas, novelas, dibujos animados, leer historietas, en fin: todo lo que se pueda conseguir en japonés (mucho, más bien la mayor parte, lo hice por internet). Creo que durante un año entero, leí y escuché más japonés que castellano viviendo en Argentina, sin exagerar.

Páginas en español:
http://japones.info/gunkan/gunkan55/index.html
http://www2.gol.com/users/eduardo/japhispa/
http://www.kantan.com.ar/
http://nihongo.d2g.com/

Si manejás el inglés, es más fácil conseguir información.
Algunas páginas en inglés:
http://www.learn-japanese.info/
http://home.inter.net/kenbutler/particlehome.html
http://homepage3.nifty.com/jgrammar/
http://www.timwerx.net/language/index.htm 
http://www.nihongoresources.com
http://kimallen.sheepdogdesign.net/Japanese/index.html


----------



## Wapochen

Gracias Spiceman,
Empezaré con las de español, tengo un inglés muy básico y estoy trabajando para mejorarlo .
Espero que este sea mi año para tener buenas bases en japonés, claro con el apoyo de ustedes. 
Saludos,


----------



## kikou

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> En Argentina (no sé en otros países) decir "encantado" es más formal que decir "mucho gusto", por lo que yo diría "encantado/a en conocerlo/a" y no conocerte (tuteo).
> 
> お会いできて嬉しいです no lo escuché nunca, así que no puedo decirte bien. A mí me suena más formal, pero por eso pregunté antes. ¿Es más formal?
> 
> ①会えて嬉しい（普通）　⇒　neutral
> ②会えて嬉しいです（丁寧語）　⇒ bien educado
> ③お会いできて嬉しいです（丁寧語）　⇒ mejor educado
> ④お目にかかれて、嬉しく存じます（謙譲語～けんじょうご～）　⇒ humilde
> ⑤お目にかかれて、嬉しゅう存じます（お嬢様言葉～おじょうさまことば～）　⇒ humilde
> 
> En mi opinión,
> ① y ② equivalen a “Mucho gusto en conocerte”
> ③　es igual que “Mucho gusto en conocerlo/la”
> ④ y ⑤ se dice “Encantado/a en(?) conocerlo/la” ......no sé....
> 
> 
> ¿A qué te referis con "tener información sobre la persona"? Por ejemplo... ¿Que un amigo tuyo hable siempre sobre Xさん y al conocerlo en vez de decir 初めまして, decir お会いできて嬉しいです?
> Así es.
> 
> En ese caso, sería expresando eso directamente "un gusto conocerte, siempre escucho hablar de vos/me hablan siempre de vos" o "Encantado de conocerlo, me han hablado mucho de usted".
> 「お目にかかれて、嬉しく存じます。お噂は、かねがね伺っております。」
> 
> Con respecto a sonkeigo, sí, me confundí yo por el "御" (o / go - prefijo que hace más elegantes a los sustantivos comunes ) antes de 会い (ai - encuentro). Soy hombre y no digo nunca nada con 御 jajaj excepto que use sonkeigo o palabras que ya son así como お手洗い (otearai - lavabo/baño), etc.
> Como soy extranjero y nadie espera de mí que use sonkeigo, tampoco me esfuerzo en hacerlo. Además como no hablo formal ni en castellano, ¿Por qué voy a hablar en honorífico en japonés entonces?
> Tienes　razón del todo.
> 
> Es más ni teineigo uso, como soy extranjero no se enojan (me aprovecho de la inocencia de los japoneses). 丁寧語は言葉がメチャ長くなるし、苦手だし、めんどくさいし。なしのほうがマシだ(teineigo wa kotoba ga mecha nagakunarushi, nigate dashi, mendoukusaishi. nashi no hou ga mashi da - En el japonés formal las palabras se hacen muy largas, no me gusta y es molesto. prefiero (hablar) sin teineigo)
> Estoy de acuerdo contigo
> 
> Aunque tampoco complicado, es decir lo mismo y agregar un desu al final y listo, muchas veces.


 
Creo que eres una persona genial y respetable...no puedo estudiar español tanto....pero ¡¡tengo que imitarte!!! 

追伸：どうして、関西弁（大阪弁）なんですか？（すいません。ただの好奇心です・・・）


----------



## SpiceMan

大阪弁、うんうん
彼女は大阪人なんやからな^^

スペイン語で（西洋ってことかな）好奇心のことはあやまるなんてしない
そのかわりに、誰かは気になると言う事は誉められている感じかな？　喜んで答える。スペイン語で話す人にとってそうやと思うけどな
すいませんって、さすが日本の人やな^^
ただ、スペイン語で話してたらそんなのは言わない、覚えといてね

みたいに、日本でよく「すみません」をいって、自分を「謝ってない、ただの行儀だ」と思い込む　（笑）

普通標準語で話すけど、自慢しているだけ
わかるぐらい大阪弁しか使わなかった、イントネーションとかムリだ
大阪弁のイントネーションはよーできひんでー　＜　おもしろい


----------



## kikou

因みに言っておきますが、「すいません」は、多分、挨拶の一つですよ。
私も、別に謝罪の意味を込めて言った訳ではありませんので。
でも、西洋人が、謝らないのは、知っています。めっちゃ気難しいしなあ・・・（笑）
御忠告感謝です。
ただ、日本語で書いている時は、どうしても日本人気質が働くのですね。
でも、SpiceManさんは、日本語も、日本人の様なニュアンスで書いてらっしゃいますね。
すご～い！！ 
　やっぱ、毎日がスペイン語漬けじゃなきゃ駄目・・・・かな？？？


----------



## Wapochen

Les cuento que con ese japonés me dejaron botado , apenas he conseguido configurar el teclado, estoy aprendiendo vocabulario, pero no se como empatar las palabras .

たすけて

選ぶふ文正確
Algo así como escoja la frase correcta :
どもありがとございます
土も有賀とございます
どうもありがとうございます

Les agradezco por si me indican cómo poner las puntuaciones sobre las letras, aún no lo consigo!, y porfa' digan que se discute en todo lo que pusieron .

aisatsu
あいさつ


----------



## SpiceMan

Wapochen said:
			
		

> Les agradezco por si me indican cómo poner las puntuaciones sobre las letras, aún no lo consigo!, y porfa' digan que se discute en todo lo que pusieron .
> 
> aisatsu
> あいさつ


¿Empatar las palabras? ¿A qué te referís?
Y puntuaciones.... ¿qué puntuaciones?

ただはぱ tadahapa, ¿te referís a estos " y º?
Aisatsu es la palabra para "saludos" como concepto general, no para mandar saludos. 

Cuando en castellano decimos: "hay varios saludos en el idioma" < este "saludos" sería aisatsu. Al saludar se dice un saludo, pero no se usa la palabra "saludo" como saludo en japonés.

Los típicos saludos de despedida son: dewa mata, mata ne, ja ne (variaciones de "de nuevo" - o sea, "nos vemos". Los escribí en orden de más formal a más informal). "Hasta mañana" (¡antes de ir a dormir no!) sería mata ashita (de nuevo - mañana). O sayounara que sería como el adiós, que tiene un dejo de que no vamos a vernos más.


----------



## Wapochen

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> ¿Empatar las palabras? ¿A qué te referís?
> Y puntuaciones.... ¿qué puntuaciones?
> 
> ただはぱ tadahapa, ¿te referís a estos " y º?
> Aisatsu es la palabra para "saludos" como concepto general, no para mandar saludos.
> 
> Cuando en castellano decimos: "hay varios saludos en el idioma" < este "saludos" sería aisatsu. Al saludar se dice un saludo, pero no se usa la palabra "saludo" como saludo en japonés.
> 
> Los típicos saludos de despedida son: dewa mata, mata ne, ja ne (variaciones de "de nuevo" - o sea, "nos vemos". Los escribí en orden de más formal a más informal). "Hasta mañana" (¡antes de ir a dormir no!) sería mata ashita (de nuevo - mañana). O sayounara que sería como el adiós, que tiene un dejo de que no vamos a vernos más.


 
*Gracias Spiceman por la aclaración. No lo vuelvo a hacer! . Disculpas por lo de "empatar", me refería a "hacer oraciones" simples. Con lo de puntuaciones quería saber cómo poner lo que tiene la a y la o en las siguientes palabras: jāku, jikoshōkai.*

*Por cierto busqué *ただはぱ tadahapa *y encontre que tada=sencilla o simplemente, no toda la palabra !.*
*Espero no cansarte con mis preguntas pero es la manera más práctica ahora para aprender para mí.*

*また*


----------



## SpiceMan

Wapochen said:
			
		

> *Gracias Spiceman por la aclaración. No lo vuelvo a hacer! . Disculpas por lo de "empatar", me refería a "hacer oraciones" simples. Con lo de puntuaciones quería saber cómo poner lo que tiene la a y la o en las siguientes palabras: jāku, jikoshōkai.*
> 
> *Por cierto busqué *ただはぱ tadahapa *y encontre que tada=sencilla o simplemente, no toda la palabra !.*
> *Espero no cansarte con mis preguntas pero es la manera más práctica ahora para aprender para mí.*
> 
> *また*


tadahapa no significa nada, puse una secuencia de sílabas que tuviesen " y º.

Jāku -> jaaku　-> ジャーク
jikoshōkai -> jikoshoukai -> じこしょうかい、自己紹介

Hay distintos sistemas de transcripción del japonés en alfabeto romano. 勉強(べんきょう)　→ lo escriben benkyou o benkyō, depende el sistema utilizado (hepburn, kunrenshiki o nipponshiki).

Las dobles vocales ee (ei), ii, oo (ou), suenan como la vocal inicial, ligeramente alargada y con un tono variable (que va aumentando el tóno -en el sentido músical, no de volúmen-)


----------



## Xaphirezst

Ehh... 
I wonder what does '*bikkurishitayo*' means...


----------



## SpiceMan

bikkuri = suprise
shita = shimashita = to do, past tense
yo adds emphasis

I/He/She/It/You/We/They surprised(scared too) me/you/him/her/us/them/it


----------



## Xaphirezst

Oooh I surprised him!! LoL!
Thank you very much, SpiceMan


----------



## kikou

Wapochen said:
			
		

> たすけて
> 
> 選ぶふ文正確
> Algo así como escoja la frase correcta :
> どもありがとございます
> 土も有賀とございます
> どうもありがとうございます


 
La frase correcta es “どうもありがとうございます”
En kanji, “どうも有り難うございます”


----------

